# NJ ICS-200 and NIMS 700



## NJdude24 (Jan 12, 2011)

are these online for free still and if so how can i access them?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 13, 2011)

http://training.fema.gov/IS/NIMS.asp


----------



## NJdude24 (Jan 13, 2011)

just so i make sure i understand correctly, i can take the course on the fema site?  will it transfer ceu's to my nj emt cert?


----------



## DrParasite (Jan 13, 2011)

probably not.  NIMS 700 can be taken online.  ICS 200 can be taken online, but take in in a class room.  I had a fun time, learned a lot, and networked with other EMTs and FFs from different agencies.  

Then again, I liked 300 for the networking as well, but it was a little painful class to take. 

and you get CEUs for in person classes.


----------



## medicdan (Jan 13, 2011)

If you submit a copy of the course completion certificate it counts for CEUs.


----------



## medic417 (Jan 13, 2011)

There is a form at the link someone above provided that you download and fax to FEMA that tells them who to send copies of your certificate to.


----------



## frdude1000 (Jan 13, 2011)

Make sure to print out your certificates at the end of the class, I am not sure If they are stored on some database.


----------



## NJdude24 (Jan 14, 2011)

does anyone know who i send the fax to in nj to receive ceu's ?


----------



## DrParasite (Jan 14, 2011)

call 6066337777, ask the DOH what fax number you should send it to


----------



## NJdude24 (Jan 24, 2011)

DrParasite said:


> call 6066337777, ask the DOH what fax number you should send it to




hey dr.  i called the number but no answer.  have you ever did the Nims course on Fema's site?


----------

